# chocolate moulds anyone?????



## pastry--chef (Aug 13, 2001)

hey there people, was wondering where most of you get your chocolate moulds from (i'm talking about the hard plastic ones). J B Prince has quite a large selection of moulds but im lookin for a few new ones for individual chocolates. Have done a search but keep coming up with these little crap#y companys that supply moulds with lollipop sticks in them :bounce: also has anyone had a look at Bo friebergs new edition?
cheers pastry chef:chef:


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

Tomric has a million hard plastic molds, as well as the thin plastic kind for the home chocolatier. The commercial molds even come in different thicknesses and you can get custom molds made. They sell some packaging too. Their catalog is $10, but I got mine for free; I went to the recent candy convention in Valley Forge, PA and they had a booth there. Many vendors were freely handing out their catalogs or brochures, but certain vendors were being very selective with giving out catalogs (the bigger catalogs that cost them a fortune to print). I noticed Tomric was hiding their catalogs, but I saw one left out in the open and I snagged it. Heehee. Anyhow, here it's their url: Tomric


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm a ditto on Tomric. When you buy their catalog they do give you store credit in return. 

I've also used some soap molds found at local craft stores. I remember seeing someone them thru e-bay.


----------



## smiley2249 (Feb 28, 2002)

Hi I am in school to become a pastry chef and I need to do an Interview on a pastry chef If anyone is interested in helping me out please let me no send me a message or something. thank you


----------

